# Ph Wert & Phosphatwert senken



## XxGabbeRxX (6. Sep. 2017)

Hallo zusammen....

Ich hab da son kleines Problemchen.
Mein Ph-Wert liegt bei 8,5 mitlerweile.
Bisher hab ich den bei den Wasserwechseln immer gut runter bekommen aber mitlerweile ist das nicht mehr der Fall.
Es gibt ja verschiedene möglichkeiten den Ph-Wert zu senken wie z.B.
-Torf
-Milchsäurebakterien 
-KH GH stabilisator

-Torf wollte ich schon mal ausprobieren aber habe mich bisher nicht getraut da ich nicht weiß wie dieser sich im Wasser verhält wenn er in einem Filtersack ist und wie sehr sich die Wasserfarbe verändert durch die Gerbstoffe und Huminsäure.

-Milchsäurebakkies hab ich auch schon drüber gelesen aber ist es erwiesen und wenn mit was?
Kanne Brottrunk?
Joghurt
Milch

-KH GH stabilisator hab ich mich bisher noch nicht wirklich weiter mit befasst.
Da spielt auch der Preis eine grosse rolle mit.

Ja und wie ist das mit dem Phosphat?
Habe nun schon im Internet verschiedene Substrate oder sogar etwas flüssiges gesehen was das Phosphat binden soll.

Aber was passiert mit den Pflanzen die im Teich sind?
Diese benötigen ja auch Phosphat oder eher weniger?

Um eure Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (7. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Andy,

also die Idee mit dem Torf würde ich ganz schnell wieder streichen. Torf wird durch die Zerstörung von Mooren gewonnen, weshalb man möglichst darauf verzichten sollte. Den pH-Wert bekommst du auch mit Gerbsäure-haltigen Holz- und Rindenspänen von Eiche, Buche, Schwarzerle, Fichte usw. abgesenkt. Notfalls einfach mal bei Leuten anfragen, die mit Holz heizen, bei denen fällt derartiges Gekröse massenhaft beim Brennholz spalten ab.
Die eigentliche Ursache des Problems hast du damit aber nicht gelöst. Klar brauchen Pflanzen auch u.a. Phosphat für ein gesundes Wachstum. Wenn der Phosphat- und auch noch der pH-Wert deines Teichs aber kontinuierlich ansteigt, dann fällt da mehr Phosphat (und vermutlich auch Ammonium) an, als deine Pflanzen im selben Zeitraum verstoffwechseln können.
Ich vermute, dass du zuviel Fisch auf zuwenig Wasser hast.


----------



## karsten. (7. Sep. 2017)

Hallo 
es ist (noch) Sommer .  

Eine hohe Primärproduktion (Photosynthese) entzieht Kohlendioxid (und Hydrogencarbonat) aus dem System), was zu einer pH-Steigerung führt

d.h. Der Denkansatz sollte die Stabilisierung des SBV sein . 

mfG


----------



## Teich4You (7. Sep. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ich hab da son kleines Problemchen.
> Mein Ph-Wert liegt bei 8,5 mitlerweile.


Darin sehe ich kein Problem.



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Es gibt ja verschiedene möglichkeiten den Ph-Wert zu senken wie z.B.


Eine Senkung des pH Wertes mit Gewalt führt nur zu einem: Schwankungen!
Und das ist Stress für die Fische!
Also würde ich da nichts dergleichen machen.

Was du uns verschwiegen hast ist dein KH-Wert und ob du eine stärkere Belüftung im Teich oder Filter installiert hast. 
Oder zB einen Wasserfall.
An solchen Punkten kann CO2 ausgetrieben werden, was auch zu einer Erhöhung des pH Wertes führen kann.



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ja und wie ist das mit dem Phosphat?





Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass du zuviel Fisch auf zuwenig Wasser hast.


Ich vermute er hat noch zu wenig Fisch, wenn er den pH Wert langfristig nach unten korrigieren will.
Aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass er zu wenig Wasser wechselt.
Nitrate und Phosphate bekommt man nur dadurch effektiv heraus. 
Solange er nicht eine Pflanzenanlage in der Größe seine jetzigen Teiches mit stark zehrenden Pflanzen nochmal daneben hat, wird er das sonst nie in den Griff bekommen.



karsten. schrieb:


> Eine hohe Primärproduktion (Photosynthese) entzieht Kohlendioxid (und Hydrogencarbonat) aus dem System), was zu einer pH-Steigerung führt


Das ist völlig richtig und eben auch normal. 



karsten. schrieb:


> d.h. Der Denkansatz sollte die Stabilisierung des SBV sein .


Ich habe den Text gelesen, aber nicht genau gefunden was SBV heißen soll. (Säure-Basen-Verhältnis???  )

Es heißt nach meiner Kenntnis Kalk-Kohlesäure-Gleichgewicht was du dort erklärt hast.

Um den KH Wert zu stabilisieren sind Austernschalen sicher eine Möglichkeit, aber nicht Mittel der Wahl.
Diese Lösen sich erst bei pH Werten unter 7.
Damit ein Säuresturz verhindert wird, muss man dann aber schon etliche Kilo im Teich haben, damit diese schnell genug in Lösung gehen.
An diesen Punkt will man aber nach Möglichkeit gar nicht erst gelangen.
Außerdem hat es weitere Vorteile immer ausreichend KH im Wasser zu haben.
Daher tendiere ich eher dazu den Teich, wenn nötig, mit Natron aufzuhärten.
Das wirkt sofort, stellt ausreichend KH zur Verfügung und ist auch nicht teuer.


----------



## DbSam (7. Sep. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich habe den Text gelesen, aber nicht genau gefunden was SBV heißen soll.



Lesen und verstehen hilft:


karsten. schrieb:


> Das Gewässer hat ein bestimmtes Säurebindungsvermögen, kurz SBV - Wert.


Dann kann man auch richtig sinnvoll antworten. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (7. Sep. 2017)

karsten. schrieb:


> d.h. Der Denkansatz sollte die Stabilisierung des SBV sein .


Ich habe deinen Beitrag gelesen und fand ihn sehr informativ.
Nun weiß ich das Carbonat letztendlich Kalk ist.


Teich4You schrieb:


> Darin sehe ich kein Problem.


Ich schon da ich der meinung bin und gelesen habe das Fadenalgen dann ein wunderbares Wachstum aufweisen können und ich gerne wenn es geht wieder in den 7 er Bereich möchte wenn das möglich ist.


Teich4You schrieb:


> Eine Senkung des pH Wertes mit Gewalt führt nur zu einem: Schwankungen!
> Und das ist Stress für die Fische!
> Also würde ich da nichts dergleichen machen.


Mit Gewalt will ich hier schon mal gar nichts machen.


Teich4You schrieb:


> Was du uns verschwiegen hast ist dein KH-Wert und ob du eine stärkere Belüftung im Teich oder Filter installiert hast.
> Oder zB einen Wasserfall.
> An solchen Punkten kann CO2 ausgetrieben werden, was auch zu einer Erhöhung des pH Wertes führen kann.


Ich habe von heute morgen nach dem Füttern die Werte.
KH knapp über 5
Ph 8
NO2 0,05


Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass du zuviel Fisch auf zuwenig Wasser hast.


hmmm gute frage...
6 Koi 25 bis 30 cm
8 Koi 15 bis 20 cm
5 __ Shubunkin 12 bis 18 cm
3 Schleierschwänze 8 bis 15 cm


Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Wenn der Phosphat- und auch noch der pH-Wert deines Teichs aber kontinuierlich ansteigt, dann fällt da mehr Phosphat (und vermutlich auch Ammonium) an, als deine Pflanzen im selben Zeitraum verstoffwechseln können.


Ammonium ist nicht nachweisbar
Vielleicht liegt es daran das Die Fische zu oft zu viel am Tag an Futter bekommen haben.
Wie rechnet man das eigentlich am besten mit der Futtermenge?


Teich4You schrieb:


> Daher tendiere ich eher dazu den Teich, wenn nötig, mit Natron aufzuhärten.
> Das wirkt sofort, stellt ausreichend KH zur Verfügung und ist auch nicht teuer.


Auch ein guter Tipp mit dem Natron.
Wie ist das Verhältnis?
Dieses wird vorher in Wasser gelöst und dem Teich dann zugegeben?


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Sep. 2017)

Hier ein Futterkonfigurator: https://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/futterkonfigurator/view/


----------



## Mushi (7. Sep. 2017)

300 Gramm Natron pro 10.000 Liter erhöhen KH um 1.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (7. Sep. 2017)

Futtermenge ist nun berechnet und habe mich ganz schön erschrocken.
Laut rechner soll ich 60 gramm pro Tag geben.
Das wäre diese menge...
 

Wir füttern meistens diesen einen kleinen Behälter voll.
Das entspricht dieser menge von 15 gr.
  

Was allerhöchstens Gefüttert wird sind 30 gramm Futter am Tag.


----------



## Mushi (7. Sep. 2017)

Der Rechner rechnet lieber zuviel als zu wenig. Bringt einem Futtermittel Verkäufer bare Münze. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Sep. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Futtermenge ist nun berechnet und habe mich ganz schön erschrocken.
> Laut rechner soll ich 60 gramm pro Tag geben.
> Das wäre diese menge...
> Anhang anzeigen 191602
> ...



Solche Konfiguratoren, sind meist auch nur ein Hinweis, in welche Richtung es gehen könnte..
Du beobachtest deine Fische die ganze Zeit und kannst am besten einschätzen, was deine Futtermenge bei den Fischen bewirkt.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (7. Sep. 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Solche Konfiguratoren, sind meist auch nur ein Hinweis, in welche Richtung es gehen könnte..
> Du beobachtest deine Fische die ganze Zeit und kannst am besten einschätzen, was deine Futtermenge bei den Fischen bewirkt.


Ich würde auch nie im Leben soviel Futter meinen Fischen geben.
Und wie du schon sagst man beobachtet die Fische und weiß welche menge man geben muss.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (7. Sep. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich vermute er hat noch zu wenig Fisch, wenn er den pH Wert langfristig nach unten korrigieren will.
> Aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass er zu wenig Wasser wechselt.
> Nitrate und Phosphate bekommt man nur dadurch effektiv heraus.
> Solange er nicht eine Pflanzenanlage in der Größe seine jetzigen Teiches mit stark zehrenden Pflanzen nochmal daneben hat, wird er das sonst nie in den Griff bekommen.


Wasser wird übrigens jede woche 10% gewechselt.
Stark zehrende Pflanzen sind vorhanden...
__ Iris
__ Kalmus 
__ Sumpfdotterblume
Winterschachtelhalm
Zwergschachtelhalm
__ Wasserminze 
Seerose
__ Tausendblatt


----------



## samorai (7. Sep. 2017)

Ich kann Dir mal meine Erfahrungen mit Torf schildern.
Zuerst einmal der PH-Wert;  von 7,5 auf 7 gefallen bei 27000l und knapp 140l Torf(Hochmoortorf) von Compo.
Die Resultate für die Pflanzen waren sehr positiv,
Seerosen und Fliegenfalle haben mir sehr gefallen, die Seerosen Blüte riss nicht ab und die Fleisch-Fressende Pflanze hat sogar nach zig Jahren geblüht.
Ob die Farbintensivietät der Koi zugenommen hat kann ich nicht genau sagen.
Es scheint mir aber das  der Hi-Goromo etwas an schwarz gewonnen hat.
Ein großer Nachteil ist natürlich das dunkle Wasser.
Nach knapp 2 Monate sieht es jetzt so aus. Um die Färbung besser darzustellen habe ich mal eine Klobürste in das Wasser getaucht.
Bei 1,3m u. bei 0,5m .
Aber bilde dir selbst eine Meinung.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (7. Sep. 2017)

@samorai das ist nämlich meine Angst bei dem Torf, die krasse Färbung durch Gerbstoffe und Humunsäure.
Klar ist das besser gegen die Fadenalgen aber ich möchte meine Fische in ihrer richtigen Farbenpracht sehen können.
Und wie schon gesagt wurde, es ist nicht nachhaltig.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Sep. 2017)

Regenwasser von der Dachrinne mit einem Regensammler* mit Sieb* in den Teich leiten und den Teich über laufen lassen.
Sowas:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/REGENFILTER-...hash=item27dd5d9868:m:m8M8mffnXL3BcS5ksvRxonQ

Spült Phosphat aus und senkt Ph-wert


----------



## samorai (7. Sep. 2017)

Nun ich wollte diese braune Färbung und habe den Torf in den Seerosen-Körben nur mit Kies gegen das Aufschwämmen gesichert.
Wenn man nun aber ringsum sichert ...... ob die Huminsäure da durch dringt.


----------



## mitch (7. Sep. 2017)

http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/huminsaeuren-als-wasserpflegemittel.html

schwarzerlenzapfen sind ein guter ersatz für torf


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Sep. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Regenwasser von der Dachrinne mit einem Regensammler* mit Sieb* in den Teich leiten und den Teich über laufen lassen.
> Sowas:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/REGENFILTER-...hash=item27dd5d9868:m:m8M8mffnXL3BcS5ksvRxonQ
> 
> Spült Phosphat aus und senkt Ph-wert


Soll noch kommen wenn das Gartenhaus steht.
Vorher kann ich das nicht machen da das Fallrohr auf der Nachbarseite ist und ich nicht durch deren Garten buddeln kann.



mitch schrieb:


> schwarzerlenzapfen sind ein guter ersatz für torf


Ich hab den Beitrag gelesen. Wusste gar nicht das due Huminstoffe so viele positive Eigenschaften aufweist.
Aber diese Färbung wie bekomme ich diese wieder raus?

Achso, übrigens habe ich heute den Wasserwechsel im Teich gemacht und lusste dann heute abend erschreckend feststellen nachdem ich 20% gewechselt habe, sich der KH Wert nicht verändert hat.  Dieser ist bei knapp 6 geblieben.

Also werde ich wohl mal Natron bestellen oder was sagt ihr?


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Sep. 2017)

KH 6 ist doch gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Andy,
in der Tat hilft ein wenig "Dreck" im Teich bei den Wasserwerten. Dieser landet übers ganze Jahr ungefragt im Teich. Da wir jetzt keinen Sommer mehr haben, würde ich nichts mehr tun, um Wasserwerte zu beeinflussen, so lange diese nicht völlig daneben liegen (z. B. KH<1, oder pH>8,5).
Derzeit verlangsamen sich die biologischen Prozesse am Teich. Ein "stabiles" System erreichst Du mit viel Hektik (=Wasserwechsel, Zusätze & Co), oder mit Beobachten, und gezielten Eingriffen.
Bei viel Fisch auf wenig Wasser ist der "Spielraum" kleiner, keine Frage. Mehr Pflanzen, und "Substrat" (Tone, Erde, Torf etc) bei den Pflanzen helfen. Steine, Kies etc blockieren Teichvolumen (für Pflanzenwuchs, oder Schwimmraum für Fische).
Ein Teichfilter hat eine vergleichbare Wirkung wie die Pflanzenzone, er ist nötig, wenn man eine gewisse Menge Fisch im Teich hat. Dabei ist die Filterfunktion nicht einfach zu verstehen - er verteilt das Wasser im Teich, und bringt damit Nährstoffe zu den Pflanzen (andererseits liefert das "Substrat" aus der Pflanzenzone Nährstoffe wie Ca+Mg auf diese Weise besser zurück, und stabilisiert damit die Wasserwerte - diese Transportfunktion eines Filtersystems ist nicht zu unterschätzen). In zweiter Funktion baut der Filter auch gelöste bzw. "schwebende" Nährstoffe (Nitrat, Sulfat, Phosphat) aus dem Teich ab - zusätzlich zur "Transportfunktion".
Mein Fazit: keine Zusätze zum Wasser, aber "Erde" zu den Pflanzen (abgedeckt mit Sand bzw. Lehm). Dies würde ich mir für April-Juni im nächsten Jahr vornehmen.


----------



## mitch (8. Sep. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Aber diese Färbung wie bekomme ich diese wieder raus?


 so finster wird das Wasser nun auch wieder ned

Die Algen z.B. bekommen dann auch weniger "gutes" Licht ab und sind dadurch in ihrem Wachstum gebremst.

da hätte ich noch einen link ==> https://www.zierfischforum.at/magazin/tipps/wasseraufbereitungstipps.html


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Sep. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Nun ich wollte diese braune Färbung und habe den Torf in den Seerosen-Körben nur mit Kies gegen das Aufschwämmen gesichert.


Ich denke die Färbung wird dennoch furch kommen.


trampelkraut schrieb:


> KH 6 ist doch gar nicht so schlecht


Sonst liege ich bei 8 oder 9.
5 ist das Minimum ab da kommt der Ph


RKurzhals schrieb:


> Da wir jetzt keinen Sommer mehr haben, würde ich nichts mehr tun, um Wasserwerte zu beeinflussen, so lange diese nicht völlig daneben liegen (z. B. KH<1, oder pH>8,5).


Mein Ph wert liegt bei 8 das finde ich schon arg hoch.


mitch schrieb:


> Die Algen z.B. bekommen dann auch weniger "gutes" Licht ab und sind dadurch in ihrem Wachstum gebremst.


Ich weiß, deshalb bin ich ja nicht so abgeneigt aber wiederum im Zwiespalt.... 
Hast du ne gute bezugsquelle?


----------



## mitch (8. Sep. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Hast du ne gute bezugsquelle?


bei uns gibt es einen Graben mit Schwarzerlen am Rand, oder einfach einen kleinen Sack ungedüngten Weißtorf kaufen (10ltr in einen stoffsack geben und in den teich/filter hängen )


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Sep. 2017)

Haaa ich weis wo ich meine erlenzapfen her bekomme. 
Veim Rückhaltebecken haben wir auch Schwarzerlen stehen. 
Da schau ich mal die Tage rum.
Nu ist mir das zu Nass.


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Sep. 2017)

Würde hier, nun vor deinem ersten Winter nicht rum pantschen ..
Erst Recht nicht, wenn anderweitig auch was nicht stimmt.
Wieso einen PH von 8 unbedingt senken wollen, hier erzeugst du doch nur unnötige Schwankungen.

10 % Wasserwechsel - einfach mal etwas mehr wechseln!
Schmeißt du immer noch dein 50 % Eiweiß Futter in den Teich?

Florian hat dir Fragen gestellt, läuft eine Belüftung im Teich, ist dein Wasserfall in Betrieb?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Sep. 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Florian hat dir Fragen gestellt, läuft eine Belüftung im Teich, ist dein Wasserfall in Betrieb?


Ohhh diese fragen habe icj vergessen zu beantworten.
Es läuft die Belüftung im Teich und im Filter.
Wasserfall läuft nicht.


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Sep. 2017)

Dann reduziere diese mal ..


----------



## Mushi (8. Sep. 2017)

Der pH-Wert läuft davon, wenn KH gegen null geht. Ein KH von 5 ist ausreichend.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Sep. 2017)

Ok.
Also Belüftung im Teich direkt aus oder drosseln?


Mushi schrieb:


> Der pH-Wert läuft davon, wenn KH gegen null geht. Ein KH von 5 ist ausreichend.


Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------

